# Engineers Corner > Mechanical Engineering hydraullic scissor lift design

## george2paul

i have to design  a 2 level hydraullic scissor lift from scratch. i'm a bit confused on how to proceed. please provide me with guidance

----------


## anoop03

> i have to design  a 2 level hydraullic scissor lift from scratch. i'm a bit confused on how to proceed. please provide me with guidance



why dont u try this book???

"Indegenious Mechanisms For Designers and Inventors" by Franklin & Jones.

or 

"Engineering Mechanisms" By R.S.Khurmi.

----------

